# SFBats meeting Jan 19th



## hook333 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey All !!

We are getting close to the Winter Meeting . Here are some of the details.

Location/hosted by: Ken and Georgi Concord,Ca. Contact Fred at [email protected] for directions and RSVP

Time: 11- 2:30

Food: We'll probably order pizza, it seemed to work last time for us.

What to bring (Food): drinks,veggie platter,chips/dip and paper plates &amp; cups

What to bring(Inverts) of any kind: roaches to be securely contained. Please bring your inverts to trade,sell or show.

What not to bring alcohol,drugs or bad attitudes. We want to maintain an atmosphere that would be family friendly.

Here are some possiblities that we will be doing during this meeting.

Guest speakers on different topics. Breeding demos, sexing and other topics

Free drawings, like last time. This one is for sure. If you have anything that you want to put in for the drawing , please do. We want everyone to get at least 1 free drawing

Handling demos, if we think it would benefit somebody.

A visit afterwards to EBV, if you like.


----------



## Ian (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good, got any more info on this event? I'm from the UK so won't be able to attend, but not heard about this one before.


----------



## hook333 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ian said:


> Sounds good, got any more info on this event? I'm from the UK so won't be able to attend, but not heard about this one before.


Its just a local event where a bunch of hobbiest and a couple of dealers all get together for fun ....we just trade, sell, show and have fun.


----------



## thebugwife (Jan 2, 2008)

Ian said:


> Sounds good, got any more info on this event? I'm from the UK so won't be able to attend, but not heard about this one before.


I love the way my husband left out some important info like

Jan 19th 2008

Here is a little better description:

The San Francisco Bay Area Tarantula Society (SF BATS) holds a get together every 2 months or so to talk, trade, buy and sell inverts.

Yes there is a lot of tarantula talk, but there are all kinds of other inverts also, and the random reptile.

Its a pretty fun time, when the weather is nice we BBQ and when its not we order pizza and bring munchies. There are free raffles and lots of goodies to pick up for cheap.

Its not huge, just about 30ish local enthusiasts!

For more info see the sfbats forum

http://sfbats.myfreeforum.org

or

Contact Fred at [email protected] for directions and RSVP


----------



## hook333 (Jan 2, 2008)

January 19th not December.


----------



## thebugwife (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats what I get for making fun of Ken! ha....


----------



## Ian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah nice, sounds good. We have similar shows over here in the UK, although they are pretty distant from where I live.


----------

